# Upgrade to Onkyo TX-SR707 or go with Anti-Mode 8033 for subwoofer EQ'ing



## JeffKnob (May 30, 2007)

Here is my current setup:
Onkyo TX-SR606
PS3
Paradigm Focus front and rears
Paradigm CC270 center
2 Dayton RSS390HF 15" sealed subwoofers w/ 240W each
Elemental Designs eQ.2

I am thinking about upgrading the receiver to the Onkyo TX-SR707 to gain the MultiEQ which will help with the subwoofer whereas the 606 doesn't. The 707 also has preouts. Another alternative is to get the Anti-Mode 8033 subwoofer EQ.

My biggest goal is to correct the sound from the subwoofers. The 707 will work with the subwoofers and give me preouts (I would like like but this is lower on my list of wants) but is more expensive. The Anti-Mode 8033 will work with the subwoofer and is cheaper. I have read mixed reviews of both the MultiEQ and the Anti-Mode. Some say one is better than the other and visa versa. If both would accomplish about the same goal then I would probably spend the extra money to get the preouts. If the Anti-Mode is better then I will go with that and just wait on the receiver with preouts. 

What do you think?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JeffKnob said:


> Here is my current setup:
> Onkyo TX-SR606
> PS3
> Paradigm Focus front and rears
> ...



Hello,
I really think that of all of the Room EQ's, Audyssey's MultEQ XT is the Gold Standard for effectiveness on the LFE or Subwoofer Channel. The XT Version has more Processing Power and I highly recommend getting an AVR equipped with MultEQ XT. Sadly, the 707 only has MultEQ.

This brings me to the TX-SR876 which not only offers MultEQ XT, offers THX Ultra 2 Plus, a much more powerful Amplifier Section, Reon HQV Video Processing, and much, much more.
Lately, it has been available B-Stock from Accessories4less for 849 (1700 MSRP).
Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-channel-Home-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html

Here are a couple of Reviews of the 876 and unbelievably similar 875: http://www.avguide.com/review/tested-onkyo-tx-sr876-thx-ultra2-plus-certified-71-channel-av-receiver
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/tests-reviews/receivers/2007/10/onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver
Bench Test which for some reason does not work when clicking on the above Review : http://web4.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2463/test-bench-onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver.html
http://www.ultimateavmag.com/avreceivers/907onk875/
http://hcc.techradar.com/node/6906

If not afraid of used, the TX-SR805 offers MultEQ XT as well. However, this is the only 800 Series Model which offered it. The 806 and 807 use MultEQ. The 805 is usually available for around 500 Dollars.

If Internet Radio and a 9.2 HT is a priority, AC4L is offering the TX-NR1007 for 899 as well. It is slightly less powerful than the 876 and does not offer the stellar Reon HQV Video Processing. It does offer THX Ultra2 Plus and most importantly, MultEQ XT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JeffKnob (May 30, 2007)

From what I keep reading the XT doesn't add that much more over the regular MultiEQ. They both have very similar effect on the subwoofer which is my main concern. I am sure the TX-SR876 is a great receiver but it is way out of my price range. The TX-SR707 has the MultiEQ and preouts. For the extra power I have monoblock amps to take care of that.

What about the Anti-Mode 8033? Would it be comparable? I know it would be cheaper.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not agree with that assessment. XT has a good bit more processing power.
Here is the take from Audyssey:http://ask.audyssey.com/entries/109003-multeq-compared-to-multeq-xt

The differences are especially pronounced on the Subwoofer/LFE Channel which seems to be of the upmost importance to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I would go with the 707 as there is no difference in Audyssey MultEQ and XT versions when it comes to subwoofer filter resolution. They are both the same. However XT offers more filter resolution for the satellites. 

So if you just want to get better performance out of your subs then get a receiver MultEQ and save some money.

http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multeq/multeq-solutions.html

I don't know much about the Anti Mode. But I do use the Velodyne SMS-1 and I have been really happy with what it does. I really like the real time video display so I can see exactly whats going on. 

The Velodyne SMS-1 can also be found new for less than 400 now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Strange, the Audyssey Page you linked to clearly says that MultEQ uses mid resolution filters for Satellites and Subwoofer whereas XT uses high resolution filters for both. So while the filter resolution might be the same, the quality of the FIR filter is higher with XT and there are 2 additional calibration points available.

Moreover, only XT equipped products can be made Audyssey Pro which uses up to 32 listening positions and requires a special Microphone and Installer to unlock Audyssey Pro. Not all XT Products can be made Audyssey Pro however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I agree with you in what it says. You may be correct. But I think it's referring to the Pro version where the filter resolution doubles for the sub. But it's the same for receivers. I was also looking at the chart at the bottom of the page for reference. They make it kinda confusing. 

I put an e-mail into Chris to clarify what they mean on the site. So lets see what the big fish says. I hate giving bad info to people. 

I have always been under the impression there the same for the both versions on receivers, except when you step up to the pro version.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I look forward to what you hear, but everything I have ever read about XT denotes it does use higher quality processors. And that is the thing, certain AVR's can be upgraded to Audyssey Pro.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

This is copied from the email Audyssey responded to. 

The subwoofer filter resolution is the same for MultEQ and MultEQ XT. The difference only comes in the satellite speakers where MultEQ XT has much higher resolution and can therefore correct down to lower frequencies in those speakers.

Best regards, 
Chris Kyriakakis 
CTO, Audyssey

Looks as if they are the same when it comes to the sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Glad he responded. I wish he would have specified whether the XT uses higher quality Filters as they have specified. While resolution can be the same, that does not necessarily mean that the XT Version does not use higher quality Filters.
And here is a good Article from Audyssey about Large vs Small:http://www.audyssey.com/blog/2009/05/small-vs-large/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

He. That is what he is answering. 

Here is the question I posted. 

*Is there a difference in the filters applied to the subwoofer with MultEQ and the XT version.

On the site it says mid level resolution filters for the MultEQ version, high resolution equalization filters for XT.

But in the chart it says 128x filter resolution for both.

Is there a difference between the two? Could you clarify this.

*


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good deal. Regardless of the outcome, MultEQ XT is superior. If I am mistaken about the Subwoofer Channel not benefiting more from XT, I certainly am not infallible. It is just everything that I have read has noted that XT requires more processing power and uses higher quality filters.

In a sense, I hope I am wrong as XT is usually only available in expensive AVR's and to be able to get the same Subwoofer EQ with MultEQ would benefit the masses.

I have been beyond pleased with Audyssey's EQ on the LFE Channel. That being said, I have only owned MultEQ XT Processors. Moreover, I do think with the advanced filtering on the other channels with XT adds to give a meaningful upgrade.

And finally, I advocate the TX-SR876 for the amazing power reserves, fantastic Video Processing (Reon HQV), Audyssey MultEQ XT, and ISF Video Modes. Now that AC4L is selling the 876 for $849, I really think it is the best value on the market. Especially after reading the Bench Test of the 2600 Dollar 5007 which outputs almost 50% less power 5 and 7 Channels Driven. Still in shock over the 5007's Bench Test.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

It's interesting you mention that XT didn't seem to add much of a meaningful improvement to the satellites. 

I have been less than impressed with Audyssey after I treated my room. It now eq's my system to sound way to bright. Where as before it sounded much more neutral with a slight roll off at the top end. Which I like quite a bit. Granted I'm only using the 2EQ version with my SMS-1 taking care of the sub. Now I do not engage Audyssey anymore I just let it set the distance, size, and levels. Which it nails perfectly. 

I'm hoping when I upgrade MultEQ will work better. But to be honest. I'm becoming more interested in Pioneers MCACC system with adjustable X-curve. There system seems very user friendly.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

arclight said:


> It's interesting you mention that XT didn't seem to add much of a meaningful improvement to the satellites.
> 
> I have been less than impressed with Audyssey after I treated my room. It now eq's my system to sound way to bright. Where as before it sounded much more neutral with a slight roll off at the top end. Which I like quite a bit. Granted I'm only using the 2EQ version with my SMS-1 taking care of the sub. Now I do not engage Audyssey anymore I just let it set the distance, size, and levels. Which it nails perfectly.
> 
> I'm hoping when I upgrade MultEQ will work better. But to be honest. I'm becoming more interested in Pioneers MCACC system with adjustable X-curve. There system seems very user friendly.


Hello,
I certainly did not say that XT did not add anything meaningful to the Satellites. I spent a great deal of time setting up my Speakers as Electrostatic Speakers really demand careful setup for the best sound.

I still engage XT and have been overwhelmingly pleased with the entire setup. Thanks to having a decent sized room, Room Treatments, and aforementioned careful setup, when I have turned off XT, it has not been a massive difference. However, I do prefer the sound with Xt engaged.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Sorry if I misunderstood you. I read things to fast sometimes.:duh:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Audyssey Multi EQ XT version does a brilliant job of EQ'ing the subs and I got rid of the SMS-1 that I had as no longer needed it....:bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The AS XT stuff did impress me when I had it on the 705. That was the big nerf IMO. 

Ebay has a 705 listed for 315 buy it now. It's the best receiver I ever owned. It has all the bells and whistles.


----------

